# Text-Schatten



## d0mest0s (10. Juni 2001)

Hi Leute, wollte mal Fragen wie man bei Photoshop 6 (dt.) einen Textschatten hinzufügen kann, wie bei PSP7.
Danke für eure Hilfe
:| d0mest0s :|


----------



## Kugu (10. Juni 2001)

*Schatten*

1) Du machst Rechtsklick auf deine Textebene (im Ebenen Fenster) und wählst da "Fülloptionen" machst anschließend ein Häckchen 
bei "Schlagschatten" und veränderst bei Bedarf die Einstellungen.

oder 

2) Oben im Menü

Ebene > Ebenenstil > Schlagschatten

Du siehst einfacher gehts kaum noch ....


----------



## d0mest0s (10. Juni 2001)

Danke !


----------



## Meister Eder (11. Juni 2001)

geht auch mit doppelklick auf die ebene.
*klug*******


----------

